
NASA's peer-reviewed EM Drive paper published – and the drive appears to work - BuildTheRobots
http://www.sciencealert.com/it-s-official-nasa-s-peer-reviewed-em-drive-paper-has-finally-been-published
======
jbmorgado
Ok, these click bait posts should really stop (at least here in HN).

According to the paper itself, there are still sources of error unaccounted
for: _" Although thermal shift was addressed to a degree with this test
campaign, future testing efforts should seek to develop testing approaches
that are immune to CG shifts from thermal expansion."_.

And you must understand that this effect simply violates the laws of physics.
So, the far best explanation so far is that what you are seeing is simply
measurement error and actually wait for a real confirmation or refutal of the
effect.

These click bait articles that keep resurfacing about the theme are a
disservice to science.

Article at:
[http://arc.aiaa.org/doi/pdf/10.2514/1.B36120](http://arc.aiaa.org/doi/pdf/10.2514/1.B36120)

~~~
heisenbit
This experiment has gotten a lot of attention and has been discussed by many
with great interest. Drafts have been also discussed here.

It is a significant event that now a vetted paper is published. This is
experimental data from a highly regarded institution that went through a
thorough review process. Yes, it leaves questions open. It does not explain
what has been observed at all and sticks to the experimental results.

It is not click-bait. It feels like it is coming again and again but it is
officially out NOW! This is legitimate news. But it is also a dupe here on HN.

THIS HERE IS A DUPE.

Main discussion is directly linking to the paper:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12992536](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12992536)

